

Should We Focus on User Experience? - mforsberg
http://uxmag.com/articles/should-we-focus-on-user-experience

======
PommeDeTerre
I'm not so sure that's a good idea. The more that projects like Firefox and
GNOME focused on "user experience", the worse they got.

